# Jet-powered trains



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

This was a new one to naive/clueless me ...

The current issue of Lionel's "Inside Track" magazine (Spring 2010, #128) has a nice article on New York Central's experimentation with a jet-powered train back in 1966. That's right ... jet engines ... mounted atop a heavily-modified passenger train.

The "M-497 Black Beetle" clocked some serious speed, too ... 196 mph! Apparently, NYC's push into this technology was more publicity-driven, rather than any stabs at a practical approach to train propulsion.










With the Cold War at its peak, the Russians dabbled in their own version, too:










Lionel has an O-scale Black Beetle in their product line.

Anybody at MTF know much more about this? Kinda cool stuff.

TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I have seen a couple models of them before... I think the jets would be much more appropriate on the AeroTrain though


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

*not jet, but how about Rocket power*

an e-mail that I got from a local hobby shop.

Annual Train Races at Ridge Road Station
Free admission and fun for the whole family! We are hosting our Annual Train and Slot Car Races on Saturday, May 15, 2010. The Carrera slot car races start at 11:00am. Bring your Carrera cars and race on our 8' x 25' race track! You can meet Lewis Polk, President of Aristocraft Trains/ Richard Janyszek, Sales Manager for Bachmann Trains/ and David Creed, National Sales Manager of Carrera. The train races begin at 2:00pm. Watch modified rocket-powered large-scale trains race on our dual outdoor track! Enjoy summer-time refreshments, and be sure to sign up for our door prizes. The coffee's on, the trains are rolling, so come on by for a fun, exciting day at Ridge Road Station and don't forget to bring your cameras


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That beetle used the number boards from an F unit for windows, making for a fairly easy kitbash, the motors are the same as those used on B52 bombers. An N scale version was recently offered by Kato.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqAKMbqlI7U


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

I have one in n scale with sound; nice model Kato


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

ShayG & SubW --

Totally cool ... thanks much for the video/pic ... I LOVE that jet sound! (This, from an old-school steamer fan!?!?!)

TJ


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok, I must have one!! In HO though.


Jody


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

*Wind Her Up !!!*

Just stumbled on this piece of history ... not quite jet-engines, but pretty interesting ...

"The original Rail Zeppelin was a famous German Train that resembled the giant zeppelin air ships. It was 85 feet long and propelled by a rear propeller. It did not pull any cars. On June 2, 1931, it set a new railway speed record by achieving a speed of 142.9 MPH for approximately 20 km between Hamburg and Berlin. This one-of-a-kind train was designed by Franz Kruckenberg. Krukenberg’s Schienenzeppelin was built in 1929. The construction of the body was similar to the then popular Zeppelin Air Ships. It consisted of a framework of tubes, which was covered with aluminum on the nose and with treated fabric on the rest of the body. The interior was Spartan. This train was built for speed, not luxury! The Rail Zeppelin was never put into production, but it attracted attention wherever it went. It is called the Rail Zeppelin because it has that smooth look like a zeppelin."

The real deal:









And tin-style wind up toy made via license to Lionel ...









Z-scale Marklin:









Pretty neat ... pretty neat.

TJ


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok......now you're filling my head with all kinds of ideas!!


Jody


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Had to add this ... a pic of the framing structure ...


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Actual avg. speed of the NYC Budd RDC M493 was 183.96mph set on July 23, 1966 on a run from Butler, Indiana to Stryker, Ohio.

Link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_speed_record_for_rail_vehicles#Jet

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Imagine being in a car, parked at a crossing, when that thing came thru during a rain- or snow-storm. WHAP! YOU'RE BURIED!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Imagine being in a car, parked at a crossing, when that thing came thru during a rain- or snow-storm. WHAP! YOU'RE BURIED!


Reck,

Funny you say that. I know you're talking about the German prop train, but ...

In regards to the American jet train, I had read that after the short-lived testing, the train was decommisioned. The jets themselves were mounted to another car, and used as a type of snowblower to clean the tracks...

"WETZEL AND HIS TEAM REUSED THE jet engines for another research project, a high-powered snow blower for opening winter track. In tests at the Central’s Buffalo yards, the jet blower efficiently cleared the rails; *it also blasted most of the ties and ballast from under them*. But after a few adjustments the blower proved less destructive, and it eventually went into regular service, becoming a prototype for jet-powered blowers on railroads across the country."

Boy ... I'd like to try that thing the next time we have 20" of white stuff here in RI!

TJ


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Reckers, I'd sure hate to be in a VW Bug or a Renault Dauphine and get caught in the jet wash. I can here the song "Roll Over Beethoven" playing in the background.............. If Gene Keady was standing trackside when that train passed, his "comb-over" would be a mess.

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL* Sounds like an E-ticket ride at the theme park! "Rumblin' Tumblin' Dice"!!!!


----------

